# Baseball Glove Straps?



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have an old Wilson baseball glove I have had since I was 12 years old (I am 70 now). It was signed by Luis Aparicio, but that signature has worn away. Is there anyone out there who could make a few straps for me out of this glove leather? I would like to be able to fashion some straps myself, but because of arthritis in my hands, I no longer have the dexterity to do that kind of work. PM me if you are interested.
Joe


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

cottontop said:


> I have an old Wilson baseball glove I have had since I was 12 years old (I am 70 now). It was signed by Luis Aparicio, but that signature has worn away. Is there anyone out there who could make a few straps for me out of this glove leather? I would like to be able to fashion some straps myself, but because of arthritis in my hands, I no longer have the dexterity to do that kind of work. PM me if you are interested.
> Joe


Wow. Similar story. My dad gave me the very first Wilson A2000 for my 12th birthday. I planned to keep it forever and stored it in the attic (Florida). When it was almost 50 years old, it was almost disintegrated. Making a watch band would have been a great idea. Good luck.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

TedG954 said:


> Wow. Similar story. My dad gave me the very first Wilson A2000 for my 12th birthday. I planned to keep it forever and stored it in the attic (Florida). When it was almost 50 years old, it was almost disintegrated. Making a watch band would have been a great idea. Good luck.


Yeah, mine is now just sitting on a shelf in a closet not doing anybody any good. To recycle/repurpose this old glove into a watch strap (or maybe several) would be a real nostalgia experience whenever I wore the watch wearing the strap.
Joe


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish I still had my first baseball glove. No clue what happened to it. I sure wouldn't turn it into a watch strap though. I put that glove through Hell. I would play in the rain with that glove. It got heavy as a brick and I would look forward to retreating it with leather cleaner / softener and breaking it in again. I believe the laces broke on it and back then I didn't know it could be re-laced.

I would probably put it in one of those glass cases if I still had it. Just to show the progress between gloves.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Cool idea. Not sure but I believe steveostraps sold some glove straps at one time, and he does nice work at a good price. Perhaps email him to see if he can do some custom work like your glove.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I have had a number of straps and 3 baseball straps made my Mott Straps. Screen name is @solar g-shocker on the forum. Might check him out as he does really great strap work.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

This weeks project:


----------



## JD1077 (Jun 29, 2020)

Impressive. Do the straps take awhile to break in?


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

JD1077 said:


> Impressive. Do the straps take awhile to break in?


No, soft and supple providing the glove has not been left to get brittle in the sunlight.


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)

Those straps looks amazing


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

TedG954 said:


> Wow. Similar story. My dad gave me the very first Wilson A2000 for my 12th birthday. I planned to keep it forever and stored it in the attic (Florida). When it was almost 50 years old, it was almost disintegrated. Making a watch band would have been a great idea. Good luck.


I still have the A2000 I wore in HS and later men's league (I'm 61). Awesome glove. Now hard as a rock.


----------



## Bsnyder87 (Oct 3, 2020)

Holly hanna, I love this idea. I might go this route to finally get my dad to wear the seiko tuna fieldmaster i got him!!


----------



## frontside5 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if there's a better strap style for a chunky watch. So comfy.


----------



## Heizen (Nov 7, 2020)

lather on a layer of oil or conditioner made specifically for gloves. The application is a savior for dried out them. Without their magic, the they will become stiff and crack. This is because of the picky nature of leather.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heizen said:


> lather on a layer of oil or conditioner made specifically for gloves. The application is a savior for dried out them. Without their magic, the they will become stiff and crack. This is because of the picky nature of leather.


When I make my baseball glove straps, I clean the glove with saddle soap (kiwi) which cleans and conditions. I also use Bicks 4 to condition a strap if needed. Both will not darken the leather. 
I don’t use any other conditioners unless I want to darken the leather. 


Neil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

